# peeling fish???



## cah (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, need some help identifying a "disease" I think :-? I have two 75 gal. tanks, one of which has two flower horns (I know these aren't S.A. Cichlids), and the other has a G.T. and a black convict. I was hoping the smart people can help me identify a problem with my flower horns. It seems that they are peeling, as people do after a sunburn. I have no CLUE!! I have done 30% water changes a few days and the problem goes away and then comes back. What does anyone think? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

You have some very aggressive species. Any change the problem is aggression?

EDIT: In addition to aggression, how about the environment? Anything the fish can be scratching themselves up on? Ammonia?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Are they peeling as in you can see skin coming off or peeling as in changing color. Some flowerhorns "peel" as in the previous color fades to show a new color underneath and is normal. I don't know if you are seeing what looks like skin peeling off.


----------



## cah (Jul 16, 2009)

To answer clgkag..they are peeling as in skin removal, not realy changing color. Kmuda, they are aggressive, you are right and that may be one of my problems. There is nothing in the tank that could cause it, I don't think, just drift wood and some smooth rocks. I did another water change last night after the initial post and they seemed to perk up and look better. Maybe it will work itself out...I'll keep an eye on it. If it continues I will try to post some pics and maybe that will help troubleshooting. :fish:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

If this is do to aggression or not this is not a good thing. They will be way more like to get an infection or disease if indeed their skin is peeling. I would raise the tank temp some to around 84 degrees and keep doing your large water changes. Also some aquarium salt helps with the wounds. Plus keep a close eye on them or try a divider for a while and see if this helps. If one is doing better than the other it will be weaker and might get killed because of it. Flowerhorns are known to be very aggressive and even more some with their own kind. Most don't recommend keeping them in the same tank with one another. I hope this helps, good luck. Also some pics might be helpful.


----------

